# CDR Chemical Engineer



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am Chemical Engineer from India. I am getting problem with Career episode. How can I describe my job duties and responsibilities as part of career episode.?


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Download the Migration Skills Assessment Booklet (pdf format) from the following link:

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

In page 24 & 25 of this booklet, it describes clearly how the job duties and responsibilities must be mentioned in your submitted work experience documentation and in page 15 & 16, it describes clearly how you write your three career episodes.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> I am Chemical Engineer from India. I am getting problem with Career episode. How can I describe my job duties and responsibilities as part of career episode.?




Hello Akshay,

Split your CDR into a few sections. The sections are also indicated in the booklet. However, you can change a few titles here and there if you feel you can come up with a better structure to communicate your episode.

For Eg. the following were my sub-headings in a CDR:
1.0 Introduction, 
1.1 Background of the Project
1.2.0 Application of Engineering Knowledge and skills
1.2.1 Setup understanding and preparation
1.2.2 Issues and Debug
- Described 8 issues found and how I debugged and what was the fix
1.2.3 Another related side-heading to explain a issue in detail
1.3 Summary


Now to answer your question, Under 1.1 Background of Project, I explained about the project in a few sentences and in next paragraph, I added a block diagram to show the hierarchy of the teams and showed as to which team I belonged to in a different color. Also, I added my role (whether individual contributor or lead or manager, what was the key expectation of the role etc.) and responsibilities (what all was I supposed to do) throughout the course of the project.

Hope this helps!

Varuni...


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you green bangla and varuni..
but the confusion is same. Being a chemical engineer, I do perform my regular on job duties. There is nothing like project I am working on. and describing such duties and all hardly makes my career episode longer by maximum 1000 words.
anyway, I have managed to finish my two CEs. I will do it third one with your help guys.

1. I am trying to write career episode consciously but if there are chances for rejection because lacking data in episode. ?

2. In my birth certificate my name is "Abhinay" and except this, all documents have name as "Akshay". Do i need to make any deed poll or Do i need to tell them that 
about this change?


----------



## speedman (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Akshay, 

Like you I am a Chemical Engineer planning to apply for PR (subclass 189) in Australia in the next few months. I am in the same boat as you were regarding writing the CDR. I worked for four years in a petroleum refinery as a Production Engineer before moving to US for my Masters. Most of my work was carrying out routine jobs (looking after unit operations and the odd troubleshooting and all) and I do not have any old work sample that I can reproduce. Could you please advice me on how to go about it, based on your experience ? I am totally lost here and would really appreciate any help that you could offer. 

Thanks in advance,

Nav 

Nav


----------



## shadmehri (Jul 23, 2012)

akshay1229 said:


> I am Chemical Engineer from India. I am getting problem with Career episode. How can I describe my job duties and responsibilities as part of career episode.?



i am surry i am not able to help you because i am looking for help like you


----------



## lakhvinder_chemical (Aug 1, 2015)

*Chemical Engineer*

Hi
I am also chemical engineer working in petroleum refinery planning to immigrate australia and facing the problem with CDR, did you guys got any help?


----------



## pratik.sanghvi (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi,
I am chemical engineer working in software (IT) industry for 4 years, planning to immigrate australia and facing the problem with CDR? 
1. First what occupation will i choose on EA portal under Engineering Occupation?
2. How to even start CDR as i have no clue how chemical engineering is used in IT industry.
Anyone can help??


----------



## GS_Chemical (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi sir, I am also facing problem while preparing the CDR. Did you finally take any professional help ?


----------

